
The Only Way to Win Is Not to Play the Game - ColinWright
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/roots-of-unity/the-only-way-to-win-is-not-to-play-the-game/
======
dugreader
As a corollary, in software engineering, it's amazing how often people will
insist upon removing "redundant" parenthesis in code reviews or when they
refactor code. Even if there is a well-defined order-of-operations, parens can
communicate that the intention of the author was indeed the same as the
outcome.

~~~
jakear
Many linters will automatically remove unnecessary parens. I sometimes wish
there was an option for the opposite: automatically insert parens, perhaps
only for certain classes of expressions (always insert parens for ternaries,
for instance)

